

Mailchimp Project Omnivore: Declassified - dajobe
http://blog.mailchimp.com/project-omnivore-declassified/

======
mgkimsal
Interesting that they link to a definition of spam which is 'both unsolicited
and bulk'. The vast majority of people I know who are militant about spam
focus solely on the unsolicited aspect. I guess spam is still in the eye of
the beholder. ??

~~~
lanstein
Unsolicited commercial email (UCE) is the definition I think of.

~~~
derleth
I disagree with this because it opens the door to endless argument over what
'commercial' means.

Besides, I just want a clean inbox. I don't care whether a given piece of
trash came from a commercial or non-commercial source.

------
nerdo
This is from jan 2010?

~~~
biot
Yep... previous discussion (484 days ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1080700>

~~~
dajobe
I assumed the submission software would notice dupes of existing stories and
point at them. The URLs seem the same.

------
dkarl
Dangit.... I was looking at a job listing for Mailchimps a few months ago and
got as far as "MailChimp is a DIY email-marketing service..." before closing
the tab, assuming they were spammers or spammer-enablers. I wonder if they get
that knee-jerk reaction a lot.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a great read, although the tool seems predicated on transactions which
both start and end in their mail system.

------
maxer
i dont use mailchimp because there spam control is too tight- i have email
lists of small business owners who i have permission to be email but since
they are generic emails addresses like info@domain or support@domain they wont
let me send- means i lose 15% of my list and often the ones who need the email
the most

~~~
suking
If you use their API you can add these. Takes like 5 mins to program...

